# ارسال أو استقبال فاكس عن&&&& طريق الكمبيوت



## pola (13 أبريل 2006)

*ارسال أو استقبال فاكس عن&&&& طريق الكمبيوت*

هل فكرت بإرسال فاكس من جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك وبدون برامج
هل فكرت باستقبال فاكس من إي شخص ومن أي مكان في العالم بدون برامج

وبدون برامج أو أي أجهزة إضافية وبدون أي عنااااااااااااااااء
وخلال خمس دقائق أو اقل 
يمكنك أن تفعل ذلك وبكل يسر وسهولة 


على بركة الله ................


المرحلة الأولى: 

تثبيت خيارات الفاكس على جهازك إن لم تكن مثبته وقد تحتاج إلى CD الخاص بــــ الويندوز

طريقة تثبيته اتبع الشرح بالصور

اختر ابدأ........ لوحة التحكم
* إضافة أو إزالة البرامج









** ثم اختر (إضافة / إزالة مكونات Windows)





ضع علامة (√) 
في مربع (خدمات الفاكس)​


----------



## pola (13 أبريل 2006)

ثم انقر التالي
قد يطلب منك ال CD الخاص بالويندوز 
انتظر حتى ينتهي من إكمال التكوينات







مبرووووووووك تمت عملية التكوين بنجاح






الحين انتهينا من المرحلة الأولى ​


----------



## pola (13 أبريل 2006)

المرحلة الثانية 
ضبط خصائص الفاكس 
هذي المرحلة هي عملية ضبط بعض الخصائص وهل ليست مهمة بالشكل الرئيسي فتستطيع الآن أن ترسل وتستقبل الفاكس كل ما عليك أن تشبك سلك التليفون وتكلم أي واحد من أصحابك وتقول له يرسل لك وخلاص 
أو انك ترسل أنت وخلاص لكن الحين سأقوم بشرح بعض الخصائص المهمة 

اتبع الشرح كما في الصورة
ابدأ ....... (البرامج أو كافة البرامج) ....... البرامج الملحقة .......
اتصالات ....... فاكس .......... وحدة تحكم الفاكس 
كما في الصورة





* اختر تكوين طابعة الفاكس







هناك عدة خيارات 
عام ...مشاركة ....أمان ...... أمان الفاكس .......الأجهزة ........ تتبع ..... أرشفة

من أهمها 

البند (الأجهزة)






بعد أن تختار خصائص 
اختر التبويب (إرسال) كما في الصورة
وحدد عدد المحاولات التي تريد أن في حالة أن الفاكس المستقبل مشغول 
وكذلك كم المدة بين كل محاولة والأخرى 






بعد التعديل على خصائص الإرسال 
انتقل إلى التبويب (تلقي)






هذه الشاشة مهمة جدااااااااا
أولا : حدد عدد الرنات التي تريد أن يرن عندك قبل استقبال الفاكس
ثانياً : حدد الطابعة إذا كان عندك علشان لما يجيك الفاكس تطبعه مباشرة على ورقة عادية وهذي أهم حاجة 
ثالثأ : المكان الذي تظهر فيه صورة الفاكس المستقبلة على سطح المكتب ... تستطيع أن تضعه في أي مكان.... المستندات... على ال D .... أو أي مجلد 
​


----------



## pola (13 أبريل 2006)

من هنا تستطيع تحديد مكان أرشفة الفاكسات المرسلة أو المتلقاة






المرحلة الثالثة
طريقة إرسال فاكس
افتح ملف Word واكتب ما تريد 
ثم اختر ملف .... طباعة 
ستظهر هذه الشاشة لك





ثم التالي
بعدها تظهر الصورة التالية






التالي





التالي 






انهاء





مبرووووووووووك 
جاري إرسال الفاكس 






أما تلقي الفاكس فستجد صورة منه على سطح المكتب بعد أن يرن الجرس 

للمعلومية : يجب أن لا تكون متصل بالانترنت وقت الإرسال أو الاستقبال


الآن استمتع بالأرسال على البرامج التلفزيونية او المسابقات او اي شي 

منقول
​


----------



## Michael (13 أبريل 2006)

ربنا يباركك اخى الحببي

وانا فعلا نفعت معايا كثير

بس كان عندى برنامج وما زال اسمة

Symantec winfac pro

ودة برنامج هايل بكل المقاييس


----------



## pola (13 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على مرورك يا مايكل

و ممكن تنزل البرنامج دة


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

*طريقة حلوة و مجربة,,,, شكرا للافادة*


----------



## pola (19 أبريل 2006)

العفو يا زعيم

انا فى الخدمة


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يا بولا وربنا معاك


----------

